# Is there going to be a Tivo for Chromecast?



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

Is there ever going to be a Tivo for Chromecast? or Roku? I would start recommending Tivo if they would come up with an app for streaming to Chromecast, or Roku. After all, Tivo (and Tivo Stream) are not cheap, hardware and service are the highest compared with other companies. So, if Tivo cares about their loyal customers, they should start making every effort to allow Tivo owners to Stream their expensive boxes form any platform, Windows, iOS, Linux, Roku, etc. That would make me the staunchest defender of Tivo.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There are rumors of a Roku app. They demonstrated their software running on a FireTV as well. It's probably just a matter of time until they start to expand their device coverage.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would expect these top be only extensions of TiVo Stream not as stand alone replacements for a mini


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, if you have the right android device, you can stream to your phone and send it to the chromecast using screen mirroring.

https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/6059461?hl=en

I have tried it and it worked pretty well.


----------



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

takeagabu said:


> Well, if you have the right android device, you can stream to your phone and send it to the chromecast using screen mirroring.
> 
> https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/6059461?hl=en
> 
> I have tried it and it worked pretty well.


Thanks for the tip. It worked on my Galaxy S4, but the video was in black and white and had 4 strips that were dislocated. It's a beta feature anyway.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

takeagabu said:


> Well, if you have the right android device, you can stream to your phone and send it to the chromecast using screen mirroring.
> 
> https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/6059461?hl=en
> 
> I have tried it and it worked pretty well.


I tried that and it wasn't watchable, the video was staggered, black bars.... Galaxy S4/CHROMECAST


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Has anybody gotten Chromecast screen mirroring to work with TIVO STREAM with a Android device?


----------



## brianj20 (Feb 15, 2007)

DEC2955 said:


> Has anybody gotten Chromecast screen mirroring to work with TIVO STREAM with a Android device?


I have a nexus 5 and stream my tivo app through/to my Chromecast with excellent quality.


----------

